# Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

					AMDs neue Plattform für Ryzen-7-CPUs benötigt passende Kühler - aber scheinbar gibt es Probleme mit den neu entwickelten Halterungen einiger Hersteller, denn AMD hat einige Details nicht oder erst zu spät spezifiziert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*


----------



## angelicanus (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Kinderkrankheiten einer neuen Platform eben, die zum Glück wohl nur einen Teil trifft. Mein Ryzen System wird eh erst später geplant, dann sind hoffentlich alle kleinen Fehler und Bugs behoben.


----------



## drstoecker (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Oh Gott, solche Sachen dürfen einfach nicht passieren!


----------



## D@rk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ich denke mal, selbst wenn man Vorbesteller ist, wird sich der Kühler-Hersteller wohl überzeugen lassen einem das passende Kit zu zu schicken.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Das kommt weil man alles zu tote geschwiegen hat sprich da hat der Kopf nicht gewusst was die Beine machen!

bin gespannt was heute noch alles raus kommt.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht. Wenn mein Kühler nicht sitzen sollte hab ich immer noch Kabelbinder zum festzurren.


----------



## Dreak77 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Oh Gott, solche Sachen dürfen einfach nicht passieren!



Naja passiert aber nunmal 

Eigentlich nur für die ärgerlich, die sich den Prozi nicht boxed sondern Tray bestellt haben. blickt man mal etwas zurück auf Intel, ist dass hier eigentlich nicht der Rede Wert


----------



## Bluebird (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

hier und da was abschleifen oder neue Schrauben besorgen , die Veteranen wird das nicht aufhalten


----------



## scorplord (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Einfache Unterlegscheiben reichen zum Glück schon aus^^


----------



## BlueKingMuch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ganz ehrlich? wenn das die einzigen Probleme sind, dann muss sich AMD keine Sorgen machen. Besonders nicht wenn eine Komplett neue Architektur und Platform released wird. Das sind Sachen, die im Vergleich zu dessen was alles schief gehen kann, nicht der Rede Wert sind.


----------



## anton-san (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Mal kurz den Dremel darauf, dann passt es mit dem Anpressdruck. 

Bis jetzt macht AMD aus meiner Sicht alles richtig.  Alleine schon die Tatsache das die "Die´s" verlötet sind... Respekt . Da wird meine Wakü schon für hohe Taktraten sorgen. Und wenn die Benches gut ausfallen wird endlich wieder ein AMD Herz in meinem Rechner schlagen. Und mein i7 4790K wird in den Büro Rechner umziehen, und den i5 4690K ersetzen. Freue mich auf einen schönen Achtkerner zum fairen Preis. 

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## kloanabua (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Arctic hat gesagt mein Liquid Freezer Umrüstkit kommt im April. 
Wenn das da ist, werd ich umsteigen.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Trotzdem ist das ärgerlich, die Leute wollen basteln, die geilheit ist heute sehr hoch! 

Amd hat einfach wieder ein Tick zu lang gebraucht!

aber nix zu trotz intel hats mit skylake zum Start schlimmer gehabt, bin gespannt was heute und mit der Zeit noch kommt.


----------



## Homerclon (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Dreak77 schrieb:


> Naja passiert aber nunmal
> 
> Eigentlich nur für die ärgerlich, die sich den Prozi nicht boxed sondern Tray bestellt haben. blickt man mal etwas zurück auf Intel, ist dass hier eigentlich nicht der Rede Wert


2 oder 3 Modelle sollen aber doch ohne Kühler ausgeliefert werden, auch in der Boxed-Variante.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Der normale User will heute basteln und keine Probleme beim basteln sehen, ich finde das grade schrecklich grade bei der warte zeit die man ohne hin schon gewartet hat, sowas muss doch Von vorne rein sitzen!


----------



## bummi18 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

@ PCGH   wann kommt der Test mit Ryzen?


----------



## Conqi (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ziemlich sicher, dass das Ende der NDA ebenfalls Teil der NDA ist. Darauf wirst du also keine Antwort kriegen.


----------



## Crush4r (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> 2 oder 3 Modelle sollen aber doch ohne Kühler ausgeliefert werden, auch in der Boxed-Variante.



nur der 1700 ohen X hat nen Boxed Kühler. der 1700X und 1800X werden ohne verkauft. die kommen erst später!

ich werde wohl den 1700er nehmen, dazu nen Aorus X370 gaming 5 und den Macho X2 ( vermutlich hat der schon upgradekit, sonst nachordern ) falls der kühler noch nicht passt kann ich erstmal den boxed nehmen, sollte nur dann noch nicht versuchen 4Ghz rauszuholen xD


----------



## scorplord (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



bummi18 schrieb:


> @ PCGH   wann kommt der Test mit Ryzen?



Stell dich auf 15, spätestens 16 Uhr ein^^
Weiß nicht wie das mit Sommer/Winterzeit aussieht deswegen 15 oder 16 Uhr.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



bummi18 schrieb:


> @ PCGH   wann kommt der Test mit Ryzen?



Wird wohl heute Nachmittag kommen. Bisher war ja 15/16 Uhr immer eine beliebte Zeit.

Dann geht wohl auch für uns Moderatoren die Arbeit los.


----------



## scorplord (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Hoffe ihr habt schon eure Kräfte versammelt? 
Ich bin dann auch ganz artig^^ (sitze eh im Zug nach Hause dann  )


----------



## Joschmann (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Der normale User will heute basteln und keine Probleme beim basteln sehen, ich finde das grade schrecklich grade bei der warte zeit die man ohne hin schon gewartet hat, sowas muss doch Von vorne rein sitzen!



Der "normale" User ist mit hoher Sicherheit kein User von PCGH xD der wird heute auf seiner Nvidia 970 i7-2600 ein paar Runden LOL spielen xD 

Aber ich verstehe ganz genau was du meinst, denke alle hoffen dass ihre CPUs Mainboards Rams noch vor dem Wochenende eintreffen damit man gemütlich (so schnell wir möglich) basteln kann xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Wo ist das Problem? Backplate nehmen, auf die Fräse spannen und kürzer machen. Wenn man keine Fräse grade zur Hand hat dann nimmt man halt die gute alte Feile. Dauert dann 5 Minuten länger.

Sowas nenne ich erlente Hilflosigkeit. Wer seinen PC selber zusammen baut aber keine Feile bedienen kann, sollte sich die ganze Geschichte eventuell nochmal überlegen und nen Fertigrechner bestellen.


----------



## Adam_West (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Backplate nehmen, auf die Fräse spannen und kürzer machen. Wenn man keine Fräse grade zur Hand hat dann nimmt man halt die gute alte Pfeile. Dauert dann 5 Minuten länger.



An sich natürlich volkommen korrekt, wäre da nicht das Problem dass ich:

- Geld für ein korrektes Produkt bezahle (und das nicht zu wenig)
- Selbstständige Anpassung dieser Form doch von jedem Hersteller als "**** you" Argument genutzt werden kann, um Anspruch an Garantie zu verweigern

Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit das selbst zu kürzen, ich erwarte aber ein korrekt funktionierendes Produkt für das Geld, die Begründungen des Herstellers, warum das so ist, ist mir doch als Endkunde völlig egal 

Grüße


----------



## Honkalonka78 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Wenn schon, dann Abschleifen wie echte Männer: die Platte auf dem Board lassen und pi mal Daumen mit der Flex drübergehen


----------



## KG1995 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Ziemlich sicher, dass das Ende der NDA ebenfalls Teil der NDA ist. Darauf wirst du also keine Antwort kriegen.



Ich würde diese Vereinbarung wirklich mal gerne lesen dürfen. Wahrscheinlich unterliegt auch die Frage, ob das Ende des NDA dem NDA unterliegt, dem NDA XD. 

Bin wirklich sehr gespannt wie Ryzen performen wird. Nur das Vega so spät erscheint könnte ein mögliches umrüsten auf ein AMD only System bei mir verhindern


----------



## kadney (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Wurde das Gewinde bei den neuen Backplates nicht bis zum Ende geschnitten oder was genau ist da jetzt das Problem?


----------



## shootme55 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Die Gewinde der Platte stehen zu weit aus der Mainboardoberseite raus. Daher ist der Abstand der Montagerahmen zum Board zu groß und der Anpressdruck wird geringer ausfallen (Federkonstante). 

Die Platte is aber manchmal verklebt, und wenn da ein paar SMDs drunter sind kanns schonmal passiern dass da ein paar abreissen. Ist mir bei meinem Asus K8T800-Brett paasiert. Hat mich Stunden gekostet, die wieder sauber dran zu löten. Ich würds nicht riskieren. Abgesehn davon werd ich den 1800X in der Boxed-Version kaufen. Kann kaum teurer sein, aber ich will den dicken Wraith als Deko.


----------



## NotAnExit (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer seinen PC selber zusammen baut aber keine Pfeile bedienen kann, sollte sich die ganze Geschichte eventuell nochmal überlegen und neb Fertigrechner bestellen.



Du meinst, nur weil ich nicht Bogenschießen kann, soll ich aufhören Rechner zusammenzubauen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Du meinst, nur weil ich nicht Bogenschießen kann, soll ich aufhören Rechner zusammenzubauen?


Ahhhh scheiß Handyautorechtschreibdreck!!!


----------



## Homerclon (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon werd ich den 1800X in der Boxed-Version kaufen. Kann kaum teurer sein, aber ich will den dicken Wraith als Deko.


Dann musst du aber Warten, zum Release gibts den nur ohne Kühler.


----------



## lalaker (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Na wenn es keine anderen Probleme mit der neuen Plattform gibt, wäre ich schon sehr happy. Sollen die Early Adopters halt einen Ben Nevis für die Übergangszeit kaufen.
Mein EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner würde auch problemlos passen.


----------



## EmoJack (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

It's not a bug, it an early adopter feature!

Wer am ersten Tag eine komplett neue Architektur haben will, der ist kein mainstream-nutzer und wird sich durch solche "kleinigkeiten" nicht aufhalten lassen. Und jeder, der nicht enorm gehyped ist hat auch kein Problem, noch ein bisschen zu warten bis sein Hersteller ein passendes Kit anbietet.
Ich finde das also auch absolut zu vernachlässigen. Da gibts weit spannendere Fragen, die mit dem ende der NDA aufkommen werden.
Auch wenn bei mir vermutlich erst 2018 das Upgrade kommt: ich bin super gespannt


----------



## mugenzilla (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Joschmann schrieb:


> Der "normale" User ist mit hoher Sicherheit kein User von PCGH xD der wird heute auf seiner Nvidia 970 i7-2600 ein paar Runden LOL spielen xD
> 
> Aber ich verstehe ganz genau was du meinst, denke alle hoffen dass ihre CPUs Mainboards Rams noch vor dem Wochenende eintreffen damit man gemütlich (so schnell wir möglich) basteln kann xD



Hey, ich fühle mich beleidigt.  Da geht mehr als nur LOL spielen.  (kein LOL Spieler) 

Mit gebrochener rechter Hand bin ich aktuell eh aus jedem Bastel- und Spielekurs verbannt.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Und trotzdem hat sowas nicht vorzukommen! Grade AMD darf sich kein einen Fehler erlauben da es ihr Standpunkt nicht zu lässt! Grade jetzt wo alles perfekt schien schleichen sich tote Leichen rein, die man doch an der Planung hätte Bemerken müssen, warum eigentlich nun die schnelle Änderung? 

bin gespannt wie es weiter geht, versteht mich nicht falsch! Bin auch ryzen gehypter also so ist das nicht aber AMD warum so spät?


----------



## kadney (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Die Gewinde der Platte stehen zu weit aus der Mainboardoberseite raus.


Ich habe gerade mal versucht das mit Paint anhand von alten Noctua AM4 Previewkits (Bildlink) zu visualisieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist für den Abstand zwischen Backplate und dem Montagerahmen nicht die Distanzhülse aus Kunststoff verantwortlich?
Wenn das Gewinde (rot) immer bis ganz nach unten zur Backplate reingeschnitten wurde, sollte es doch eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, wie hoch  ich das Ganze mache,  solange es nicht höher als die Distanzhülse wird? Oder stelle ich mir das gerade falsch vor?


----------



## rehacomp (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



kadney schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal versucht das mit Paint anhand von alten Noctua AM4 Previewkits (Bildlink) zu visualisieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Distanzhülse drückt aber auf das Gewindestück?

In der Regel werden aber keine Plastikteile ( diese Distanzhülse) für Belastungen benutzt (Druckaufbau).


----------



## Darkhunter098 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Mhm, gibs denn schon Infos von welchen Herstellern?
Hab seit letzter wochen das Umrüstkit von Be quiet erhalten für mein Pro 3
oder gibs noch keine infos von wem


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Die Distanzhülse drückt aber auf das Gewindestück?
> 
> In der Regel werden aber keine Plastikteile ( diese Distanzhülse) für Belastungen benutzt (Druckaufbau).



Der exakte Druck wird bei Noctua über Federschrauben aufgebaut die den Kühler mit dem Mounting Kit verbinden.


----------



## h0bX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ich verstehe nicht, wie es dazu kommen konnte. Die AM4 Plattform ist doch aufgrund von Bristol Ridge, schon seit einem Jahr "fertig".  Seit Ende November gibt es Fertig-PCs mit AM4 Sockel zu kaufen. 
Die ersten handfesten Leaks gab es aber bereits im Juni 2016. Inkl. Bild eines AM4 Mainboards. Da hat auch schon Noctua sein Montageset gezeigt. Die Kühler- Hersteller hatten somit über ein Dreiviertel Jahr Zeit, die Kühler anzupassen.


----------



## shootme55 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



kadney schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal versucht das mit Paint anhand von alten Noctua AM4 Previewkits (Bildlink) zu visualisieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es. Aber jetzt stell dir vor die Schrauben haben z.b. nur ein Teilgewinde, dann kannst schlimmstenfalls nicht mehr anziehen und die Halterung wird wackeln. Oder ein anderer Kühlerhersteller hat diese Abstandhalter nicht und verschraubt direkt mit anders gebogenen Bügeln, dann gehts auch nicht mehr. Ich vermute da beides bei Noctua nicht zutrifft haben die quasi Glück gehabt, und ich mit meinem NHD15 somit auch.

Ich hatte nicht vor sofort zu kaufen. Es werden sicher noch einige Wochen bis Minate ins Land ziehen bevor ich zuschlage. Sehe das ganze aber nicht so schlimm, da ist schon viieeeel schlimmeres passiert. Immerhin betriffts nur einen verschwindend kleinen Prozentsatz der Nutzer. Es geht ja nur um Käufer vereinzelter Kühlerhersteller, die den alten Kühler als Early-Adopter verwenden wollen. Das ist ein Promille der Käufer. So lang nix schlimmeres passiert, man denke an Pentium, Phenom oder Sandy....


----------



## kadney (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Die Distanzhülse drückt aber auf das Gewindestück?
> 
> In der Regel werden aber keine Plastikteile ( diese Distanzhülse) für Belastungen benutzt (Druckaufbau).



Habe ich etwas schlecht gemalt, die Hülse hat natürlich überall den selben Innendurchmesser und liegt nicht auf.

Naja, mal abwarten ob die Problematik nach dem Fall des NDA auch von anderen Seiten angesprochen wird und  welche Hersteller davon betroffe sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Mann stelle sich vor Intel wäre das passiert...


----------



## user42 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Die Platte is aber manchmal verklebt, und wenn da ein paar SMDs drunter sind kanns schonmal passiern dass da ein paar abreissen. Ist mir bei meinem Asus K8T800-Brett paasiert. Hat mich Stunden gekostet, die wieder sauber dran zu löten. Ich würds nicht riskieren. Abgesehn davon werd ich den 1800X in der Boxed-Version kaufen. Kann kaum teurer sein, aber ich will den dicken Wraith als Deko.



SMDs aufliegen auf der Backplate und diese dazu noch verklebt ist ein Designfail vor dem Herrn. Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 100 verschiedene Mainboards zerlegt, nicht eines davon hatte eine verklebte Backplane. Einige dual CPU Boards hatten zwar Backplates die selbstklebende Backplates hatten, aber die waren mit der abziehbaren Folie montiert und es waren auch keine SMDs darunter.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Bei AMD-Mainboards sind die Backplates meiner Erfahrung nach häufiger verklebt. Aber ich habe noch kein einziges mit SMD-Bauteilen unter der Backplate gesehen und der Kleber ist meist so schwach, dass er wenig mehr als die Backplate selbst hält.



KG1995 schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Vereinbarung wirklich mal gerne lesen dürfen. Wahrscheinlich unterliegt auch die Frage, ob das Ende des NDA dem NDA unterliegt, dem NDA XD.
> 
> Bin wirklich sehr gespannt wie Ryzen performen wird. Nur das Vega so spät erscheint könnte ein mögliches umrüsten auf ein AMD only System bei mir verhindern



Nicht selten unterliegt sogar die Existenz eines NDAs dem NDA. Ob das in einem hier namentlich nicht genannten Falle der Fall ist, darf ich natürlich nicht sagen 




kadney schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal versucht das mit Paint anhand von alten Noctua AM4 Previewkits (Bildlink) zu visualisieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In diesem Fall sollen die Distanzhülsen den Abstand zwischen Halterung und Mainboard vorgeben. Aber auch das kann schieflaufen, wenn in den Hülsen nicht genug Platz für die hervorstehenden Gewinde ist. Es gibt aber auch Kühler, die nutzen die Hülse selbst als Anschlag, zum Beipspiel mit einem kurzen Gewinde und einer Verdickung an der Schraube selbst.

Hoffen wir mal, dass nur wenige Kühler und diese nur in geringem Maße betroffen sind. Eine größere Anzahl von unerfahrenen Anwendern, die am Nach-Launch-Wochenende einen praktisch ungekühlten Rechner einschalten, weil sie das Problem im Gehäuse nicht einmal bemerken, wäre ein absoluter PR-GAU für AMD.


----------



## shootme55 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



user42 schrieb:


> SMDs aufliegen auf der Backplate und diese dazu noch verklebt ist ein Designfail vor dem Herrn.



Ganz deiner Meinung! Es waren schon immer beidseitig klebende Folien, aber trotzdem sauschwer zum runter bekommen. Meine Erfahrung diesbezüglich beschränken sich aber auch auf So939, 940, AM2, 754 und 1366...


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Das kommt weil man alles zu tote geschwiegen hat sprich da hat der Kopf nicht gewusst was die Beine machen!
> 
> bin gespannt was heute noch alles raus kommt.



Das kommt davon weil AMD den Launch unbedingt in Q1 pressen wollte, dabei sind nicht mal alle Biose auf dem neuestanden Stand, Ram Module passen nicht usw.
Ich denke das wird ein Katastrophen-Launch werden, abseits der Leistung natürlich.
Eigentlich lächerlich wenn man bedenkt was für eine komplizierte Planung es ist Prozessoren vom Reisbrett bis zur Marktreife zu bringen und dann scheiterts am Gewinde.
DIe hätten das Ding in Q2/Q3 releasen sollen, dann mit allen Modellen gleich zum Start.


----------



## Kanallie (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das kommt davon weil AMD den Launch unbedingt in Q1 pressen wollte, dabei sind nicht mal alle Biose auf dem neuestanden Stand, Ram Module passen nicht usw.
> Ich denke das wird ein Katastrophen-Launch werden, abseits der Leistung natürlich.
> Eigentlich lächerlich wenn man bedenkt was für eine komplizierte Planung es ist Prozessoren vom Reisbrett bis zur Marktreife zu bringen und dann scheiterts am Gewinde.



Es ist noch nicht soweit. Also ich hab noch keinen gesehen bei dem es Probleme mit dem Kühler gab . Mal auf morgen warten. Das größere Problem ist es so oder so an die Upgrade Kits zu kommen.


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

AM4 Sockel gibt es ja auch erst seit ein paar Tagen... *A12* *hust*


----------



## XXTREME (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hat sowas nicht vorzukommen! Grade AMD darf sich kein einen Fehler erlauben da es ihr Standpunkt nicht zu lässt! Grade jetzt wo alles perfekt schien schleichen sich tote Leichen rein, die man doch an der Planung hätte Bemerken müssen, warum eigentlich nun die schnelle Änderung?
> 
> bin gespannt wie es weiter geht, versteht mich nicht falsch! Bin auch ryzen gehypter also so ist das nicht aber AMD warum so spät?



Meine Fresse...Fehler passieren....ÜBERALL . Dieser Fehler, sollte er der einzige bleiben ist gradezu lächerlich.


----------



## Arkenas (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-KÃ¼hlerhalterungen?*

Ich hoffe mal, dass es mit der Corsair H110i, ( Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2, Wasserkuhlung ) keine Probleme gibt, die wollte ich mir nämlich zulegen. Immerhin ist AM4 als unterstützter Sockel angegeben.


----------



## Braastos (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ich hoffe meine Silent Loop passt, wäre doof wenn die nicht richtig sitzt.
aber hoffentlich gibt es dazu in 1,5 Stunden spätestens mehr Infos.


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Genau, Fehler passieren, nobody is perfect


----------



## KonterSchock (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Meine Fresse...Fehler passieren....ÜBERALL . Dieser Fehler, sollte er der einzige bleiben ist gradezu lächerlich.


wir werden sehen ob es der einzigste bleibt. sei mal nicht so naiv.


----------



## Settler123 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das kommt davon weil AMD den Launch unbedingt in Q1 pressen wollte, dabei sind nicht mal alle Biose auf dem neuestanden Stand, Ram Module passen nicht usw.
> Ich denke das wird ein Katastrophen-Launch werden, abseits der Leistung natürlich.
> Eigentlich lächerlich wenn man bedenkt was für eine komplizierte Planung es ist Prozessoren vom Reisbrett bis zur Marktreife zu bringen und dann scheiterts am Gewinde.
> DIe hätten das Ding in Q2/Q3 releasen sollen, dann mit allen Modellen gleich zum Start.


Quelle zu nicht passenden RAM Modulen und alten Bios?


----------



## M0dj0 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Bedeutet es, dass ich jetzt mit meinem Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 Glück habe und alles passt?!?


----------



## Kyuss89 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Freunde, wenn ihr merkt das es nicht passt, macht doch das was der gute FormatC vorgeschlagen hat. 4 Beilagscheiben mit 1mm Stärke zwischen Bracket und Feder und gegessen ist das Thema.

Man muss das Thema jetzt nicht höher hängen als es ist ^^


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Hab grad bei Enermax ein AM4 Kit kostenlos angefordert. mal schaun was da kommt ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Wegen dem Verhalten von AMD dazu, sage ich nur:  

Man wollte wohl nicht zu früh Spezifikationen bekannt geben und hat es dann schlussendlich zu spät getan!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Oh Gott, solche Sachen dürfen einfach nicht passieren!


So ist das mit Konstrukteuren, mein tägliches Problem. Anstatt einfach bei AMD nach Spezifikationen zu fragen und notfalls zu warten, nehmen wir einfach mal das, was wir haben.


----------



## der-andyman (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Braastos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe meine Silent Loop passt, wäre doof wenn die nicht richtig sitzt.
> aber hoffentlich gibt es dazu in 1,5 Stunden spätestens mehr Infos.



Und wo bleibt deine Antwort und die Info?


----------



## Palmdale (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ist das mit Konstrukteuren, mein tägliches Problem. Anstatt einfach bei AMD nach Spezifikationen zu fragen und notfalls zu warten, nehmen wir einfach mal das, was wir haben.



Ist dem so gewesen? Hätte man sich wirklich einen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, diesen Umstand rechtzeitig zu kommunizieren? Seit wann war diese Änderung bekannt? Wer nutzt noch boxed Kühler und verärgert man damit nicht nur unnötig die Hersteller von Kühlkomponenten wie auch Endkunden - ganz zu schweigen von den nun fehlerhaften Produkten im Handel, die für die Tonne sind und neue Anpassungen brauchen. 

Das ist einfach Schlamperei und Nachlässigkeit, bauliche Veränderungen rechtzeitig zu kommunizieren. Scheint bei AMD ein Markenzeichen zu werden


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Schlamperei und Nachlässigkeit, bauliche Veränderungen rechtzeitig zu kommunizieren. Scheint bei AMD ein Markenzeichen zu werden


So isses.
Die mangelnde Qualitätskontrolle zieht sich durch alle Lebensbereiche.
Durch die übermäßige Auslandsproduktion in Entwicklungsländern hat sich das in der gesamten Industrie verbreitet.

Eine Qualitätssicherungsstrategie gibt es bei vielen Produkten gar nicht.
Es wird produziert auf Teufel komm raus und Reparaturen landen im Reißwolf (efbe, Odys, CnM, ...).

Mein I5-6500 wird wohl sehr alt werden.


----------



## Palmdale (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Naja, das ist ja kein qs Problem im eigentlichen Sinne. Die Partner mussten wohl aufgrund fehlender Rückmeldung schätzen, dass alles so bleibt. 

Wenn man keinen passenden Kit hatte, fährt der Zug ja ohne einen ab. Ein dann verbautes Konkurrenz Produkt, insbesondere Kühler tauscht ja niemand mehr so schnell aus. Wie erwähnt, dass war bei den GPU Kühlkörpern ähnlich und ist unnötige Verärgerung zu einem  vielleicht guten Produkt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ist dem so gewesen? Hätte man sich wirklich einen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, diesen Umstand rechtzeitig zu kommunizieren?


Ich wollte doch nur bewusst eine andere Sichtweise ins Spiel bringen. 
Es ist nicht immer der böse gemeine unfähig Kunde, warum Dinge nicht 
funktionieren. Es ist das alte Spiel von "Bringschuld und Holschuld".

Und aus meiner Erfahrung ist der "gemeine Konstrukteur" einfach zu
bequem, das Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen. Also sucht man sich etwas,
was vermutlich passen wird und konstruiert erst einmal ein paar Wochen.

Und das passiert immer wieder und überall. Thema Datenmanagement.... 



Palmdale schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Schlamperei und Nachlässigkeit, bauliche Veränderungen rechtzeitig zu kommunizieren. Scheint bei AMD ein Markenzeichen zu werden


Das ist Deine Vermutung, kennzeichne sie als solche. Warum gibt es denn
Hersteller wie Noctua, die es problemlos hinbekommen haben? Es ist zu 
einfach, AMD die Schuld zu geben. Es gehören immer zwei dazu.


----------



## Palmdale (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Vermutung, kennzeichne sie als solche. Warum gibt es denn
> Hersteller wie Noctua, die es problemlos hinbekommen haben? Es ist zu
> einfach, AMD die Schuld zu geben. Es gehören immer zwei dazu.



Siehe Text im Artikel



> Im Falle der AM4-Retention-Backplate hat AMD aber scheinbar die Gewindehöhe in der Backplate verändert - und nicht alle darüber informiert.





> Kühlerhersteller haben uns aber bestätigt, dass AMD erst extrem spät finale Spezifikationen für AM4-Kühler vorgelegt hat. Einige Hersteller haben diese abgewartet und haben nun Probleme, rechtzeitig zum Ryzen-Start passende Halterungen auszuliefern. Andere Fertiger sollen ihr Montagematerial vorzeitig angepasst haben - hier könnten Last-Minute-Änderungen seitens AMD für Ärger sorgen.



Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass die Schuld bei AMD liegt. Die Annahme, der Hersteller von Kühlzubehör würde absichtlich untaugliche Produkte herstellen, die ihm selbst wiederum Kosten verursachen ist schlicht abwegig. Insofern gebe ich dir Recht, dass zwei dazu gehören: einer der Mist baut und einer, ders ausbaden darf. 

Ockhamssches Prinzip: die einfachste Erklärung ist meist die Richtige


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



M0dj0 schrieb:


> Bedeutet es, dass ich jetzt mit meinem Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 Glück habe und alles passt?!?



Ja. Die Halterung des dem AMD-Review-Kit beiliegenden Noctua-Kühlers umgeht das Problem jedenfalls.




Palmdale schrieb:


> Ist dem so gewesen? Hätte man sich wirklich einen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, diesen Umstand rechtzeitig zu kommunizieren? Seit wann war diese Änderung bekannt? Wer nutzt noch boxed Kühler und verärgert man damit nicht nur unnötig die Hersteller von Kühlkomponenten wie auch Endkunden - ganz zu schweigen von den nun fehlerhaften Produkten im Handel, die für die Tonne sind und neue Anpassungen brauchen.
> 
> Das ist einfach Schlamperei und Nachlässigkeit, bauliche Veränderungen rechtzeitig zu kommunizieren. Scheint bei AMD ein Markenzeichen zu werden



"Seit wann war diese Änderung bekannt?"
Meinen Quellen zu Folge seit einer Woche. Vor zwei Wochen wussten einige Kühlerhersteller nicht einmal, ob alle AM4-Mainboards mit Retentionmodul ausgeliefert werden. Und nachdem Asus die Backplates verklebt sind jetzt auch Hersteller, die eine eigene Backplate nutzen, ins Grübeln gekommen. Ob AMD niemand gesagt hat, dass das Q1/2017 noch 28 weitere Tage hat?


----------



## Palmdale (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...
> 
> "Seit wann war diese Änderung bekannt?"
> Meinen Quellen zu Folge seit einer Woche. Vor zwei Wochen wussten einige Kühlerhersteller nicht einmal, ob alle AM4-Mainboards mit Retentionmodul ausgeliefert werden. Und nachdem Asus die Backplates verklebt sind jetzt auch Hersteller, die eine eigene Backplate nutzen, ins Grübeln gekommen. Ob AMD niemand gesagt hat, dass das Q1/2017 noch 28 weitere Tage hat?



Den letzten Satz verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht . Die Frage für mich (und der beteiligten Firmen ala Noctua und Co) liegt ja auf der Hand. Seit wann weiß AMD über die (notwendigen) Veränderungen der Backplate Bescheid und unterließ es, die Dritt-Firmen allesamt zu informieren. Hat man auf Nachfragen, welche es sicherlich gegeben hat, entsprechend reagiert oder schlicht mit Unkenntnis nicht geantwortet? Ich kenn mich in der Branche nicht aus, doch rein nüchtern betrachtet gehe ich davon aus, dass es Standard-Prozeduren sind und man ja gewissermaßen aufeinander angewiesen ist. AM4 ist ja bei weitem nicht die erste Plattformveränderung, die wiederum Veränderungen am Kühldesign bedingen. Egal wie mans dreht und wendet, es würd mich nichts mehr ank***zen als ein neues Set zuhause zu haben (MB; CPU, Kühler, Speicher) und es passt aufgrund fehlender Kommunikation nicht zusammen. 

Dass man mit dem NDA-Schwachsinn bei finalen Taktraten etc. pp. noch argumentieren kann, okay. Aber Gewindetiefen/-bohrungen oder generell bauliche Veränderungen, das ist pure Schlamperei auf Kosten aller Beteiligten (Ruf bei AMD, Kosten beim Kühlerhersteller und Nervig/Kosten beim Endkunden).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Siehe Text im Artikel:
> "...dass AMD erst extrem spät finale Spezifikationen für AM4-Kühler vorgelegt hat..."


Genau das meine ich. Es gab also keine finale Kühleranbindungsspezifikation. Die Kühlerhersteller haben stumpf und ohne nachzudenken übernommen, was bisher Spezifikation war, anstatt zu warten und AMD zu drängen, klare Vorgaben zu machen. Genau dasselbe passierte mit Skylake. Auch dort wurde die Platine seitens Intel dünner, die erlaubten Vorspannkräfte wurden massiv reduziert und eine offizielle Spezifikation gab es nicht einmal nach Release. 

Und was machten die Kühlerhersteller? Gar nichts, sie verkauften einfach die alten Anbindungskonzepte weiter und ergänzen einen Sockelnamen auf der Verpackung. Wach wurden sie erst, als Prozessoren kaputt gegangen sind. Die Kunden dieser Prozessoren blieben auf ihrem Schaden sitzen. Hast Du da ebenfalls gegen den "bösen gemeinen unfähigen Intel-Butzemann" geschimpft, oder ist nur AMD der böse Buhmann, obwohl diesesmal VOR Release Spezifikationen definiert wurden?


----------



## Palmdale (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Es gab also keine finale Kühleranbindungsspezifikation. Die Kühlerhersteller haben stumpf und ohne nachzudenken übernommen, was bisher Spezifikation war, anstatt zu warten und zu drängen. Genau dasselbe machten sie mit Skylake. Auch dort wurde die Platine seitens Intel dünner, die erlaubten Vorspannkräfte wurden massiv reduziert und eine offizielle Spezifikation gab es nicht einmal nach Release.
> 
> Und was machen die Kühlerhersteller? Gar nichts, sie verkaufen einfach die alten Anbindungskonzepte weiter und ergänzen einen Sockelnamen auf der Verpackung. Wach wurden sie erst, als Prozessoren kaputt gegangen sind. Die Kunden dieser Prozessoren blieben auf ihrem Schaden sitzen. Hast Du da ebenfalls gegen den bösen gemeinen Intel geschimpft, oder ist nur AMD der böse Buhmann, obwohl VOR Release Spezifikationen definiert wurden?



War dem so bei Intel? Wurde die Änderung tatsächlich nicht mitgeteilt? Das ist DEINE Vermutung, bitte auch als solche deklarieren. Laut Skylake: Kuhler konnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschadigen [Update: Stellungnahmen zu hohen Anpressdrucken] war es den Herstellern durchaus bewusst ob des höheren Drucks, ob der Kühler-Design-Guide für den erlauchten Kreis verfügbar war > keine Ahnung.
Übrigens ist es mMn keine gute Argumentation, bei Situation wie dieser reflexartig auf andere zu zeigen im Sinne von "der hat aber auch".

Soso, stumpf und ohne nachzudenken. Kannst Du bestätigen, ob die Hersteller bei AMD angefragt haben? Gab es eine Antwort? War diese umfassend und rechtzeitig? Bist Du wirklich so naiv anzunehmen, Dritthersteller würden freiwillig das Risiko eingehen, dass ihnen das um die Ohren fliegt und Zusatzkosten entstehen? Die Frage ist doch schlicht, dass man dem wohl hätte vorbeugen können. Die Veränderung der Backplate wurde doch nicht erst 4 Wochen vorher ausgewürfelt, das glaube ich einfach nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> War dem so bei Intel? Wurde die Änderung tatsächlich nicht mitgeteilt? Das ist DEINE Vermutung


Nein, wir haben hier im Forum, Monate nach dem Release und nach ersten Reklamationen intensiv nach Spezifikationen gesucht und es gab im Bereich Vorspannkraft selbst da noch keine Aussagen. Die Anbindungsgeometrie war allerdings klar und eindeutig definiert. Die max. Vorspannkraft wurde später nachgetragen. Soviel dazu. Mich interessierte das Thema einfach, weil ich mich vor zwei Jahren ein ganz klein wenig damit gedanklich auseinandersetze:
Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung



Palmdale schrieb:


> ... Bist Du wirklich so naiv anzunehmen...


Es ist meine tägliche Erfahrung seit über 25 Jahren im automotive Bereich mit einer bestimmten Berufsgruppe. Ob das in diesem Fall so war, kann ich nicht sagen, ich fand es nur übertrieben, mit welcher Härte Du gleich auch AMD eingeschlagen hast. Denn genau das ist meiner Meinung nach zu undifferenziert.


----------



## Palmdale (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... Ob das in diesem Fall so war, kann ich nicht sagen, ich fand es nur übertrieben, mit welcher Härte Du gleich auch AMD eingeschlagen hast. Denn genau das ist meiner Meinung nach zu undifferenziert.



Ich schrieb Schlamperei und Nachlässigkeit, zwei vollkommen passende Umschreibung zur Situation. Wenn ich tatsächlich mit aller Härte auf etwas "einschlage" (was allerdings selten vorkommt, da es keine Diskussionskultur fördert), sieht das anders aus. 

Wenn bereits bekannt und bestätigt wurde, daß die finalen Spezifikationen spät kommuniziert wurden, ist davon auszugehen, dass aufgrund von Produktionsvorlaufzeiten eben Dinge angenommen werden mussten. 

Was uns wiederum zur Frage bringt, ab wann AMD von dieser Änderung wusste (unter der Annahme, die Dritthersteller haben regelmäßig danach gefragt, wovon ich betriebswirtschaftlich mal ausgehe).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht . Die Frage für mich (und der beteiligten Firmen ala Noctua und Co) liegt ja auf der Hand. Seit wann weiß AMD über die (notwendigen) Veränderungen der Backplate Bescheid und unterließ es, die Dritt-Firmen allesamt zu informieren. Hat man auf Nachfragen, welche es sicherlich gegeben hat, entsprechend reagiert oder schlicht mit Unkenntnis nicht geantwortet? Ich kenn mich in der Branche nicht aus, doch rein nüchtern betrachtet gehe ich davon aus, dass es Standard-Prozeduren sind und man ja gewissermaßen aufeinander angewiesen ist. AM4 ist ja bei weitem nicht die erste Plattformveränderung, die wiederum Veränderungen am Kühldesign bedingen. Egal wie mans dreht und wendet, es würd mich nichts mehr ank***zen als ein neues Set zuhause zu haben (MB; CPU, Kühler, Speicher) und es passt aufgrund fehlender Kommunikation nicht zusammen.
> 
> Dass man mit dem NDA-Schwachsinn bei finalen Taktraten etc. pp. noch argumentieren kann, okay. Aber Gewindetiefen/-bohrungen oder generell bauliche Veränderungen, das ist pure Schlamperei auf Kosten aller Beteiligten (Ruf bei AMD, Kosten beim Kühlerhersteller und Nervig/Kosten beim Endkunden).



Der letzte Satz bezieht sich auf die Vermutung "AMD wollte unbedingt im ersten Quartal veröffentlichen, deswegen der Hals-über-Kopf-Launch". Da wäre aber definitiv noch genug Luft im Quartal übrig, um das Zeitfenster für die Kühlerhersteller zu vervierfachen.

Den genauen Wortlaut der Kommunikation zwischen AMD, Kühler- und Mainboard-Herstellern kenne ich natürlich nicht. Aber es gab Anfragen nach Testmustern für die Entwicklung, die abgelehnt wurden, so dass die Kompatibilität der Kühler nicht früher geprüft werden konnte. Das neue Backplate-Design muss aber schon länger als zwei Wochen existieren. Schließlich sind die im Umlauf befindlichen Mainboards damit ausgestattet und von der Konzeption der Fertigungswerkzeuge bis zur Auslieferung in Europa vergehen normalerweise mehrere Monate.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Es gab also keine finale Kühleranbindungsspezifikation. Die Kühlerhersteller haben stumpf und ohne nachzudenken übernommen, was bisher Spezifikation war, anstatt zu warten und AMD zu drängen, klare Vorgaben zu machen. Genau dasselbe passierte mit Skylake. Auch dort wurde die Platine seitens Intel dünner, die erlaubten Vorspannkräfte wurden massiv reduziert und eine offizielle Spezifikation gab es nicht einmal nach Release.
> 
> Und was machten die Kühlerhersteller? Gar nichts, sie verkauften einfach die alten Anbindungskonzepte weiter und ergänzen einen Sockelnamen auf der Verpackung. Wach wurden sie erst, als Prozessoren kaputt gegangen sind. Die Kunden dieser Prozessoren blieben auf ihrem Schaden sitzen. Hast Du da ebenfalls gegen den "bösen gemeinen unfähigen Intel-Butzemann" geschimpft, oder ist nur AMD der böse Buhmann, obwohl diesesmal VOR Release Spezifikationen definiert wurden?



Es gibt zwar keine öffentlichen Spezifikationen mehr für den Sockel 1151, aber offizielle gibt es sehr wohl und die liegen Kühlerherstellern auch vor. Die erlaubten Kräfte darin wurden auch nicht geändert, nur die inoffiziell bestehenden Sicherheitsreserven sind geschrumpft – auf ein immer noch beachtliches Maß. Wären Prozessoren Zweiräder und die einwirkenden Kräfte aus der Geschwindigkeit resultieren, dann entspräche "Bendgate" einem 49-km/h-Moped, dessen neue Radaufhängung "nur" noch für 300 km/h ausreicht, aber nicht mehr für über 400 Sachen.

Ob die Entwickler bei den Lückenhaften AM4-Spezifikationen hätten stutzig werden müssen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Öffentlich kann ich entsprechende Angaben spontan für keinen AMD-Sockel finden und Intels Sockel-115X-Spezifikationen enthalten naturgemäß wenig Details zur Kühlerbefestigung, weil es ja nur einfache Löcher gibt. (Deren Tiefe respektive die Dicke der Mainboards scheint aber auch nicht vorgegeben zu sein.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich schrieb Schlamperei und Nachlässigkeit, zwei vollkommen passende Umschreibung zur Situation..


Nein, man nennt es simultanes Engineering, also paralleles Vorgehen. Hätte man nur wegen der nicht eindeutigen Spezifikation mit dem Release vier Wochen warten sollen, damit auch der letzte Hersteller mit langsamen internen Prozessen genug Zeit zum Anpassen hat? Wohl kaum, oder? Und wie gesagt, die endgültige Spezifikation kam ja scheinbar VOR Release. Im Gegensatz zu Skylake . 

Die roten sind einfach engagierter, das ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Lebendiger, schneller, flexibler,  und das mit viel weniger Forschungsbudget. Aber ich habe auch eine rote Brille auf.   



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ....Es gibt zwar keine öffentlichen Spezifikationen mehr für den Sockel 1151, aber offizielle gibt es sehr wohl und die liegen Kühlerherstellern auch vor. ....


Ein feiner, aber deutlicher Unterschied. Danke, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------



## Palmdale (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die roten sind einfach engagierter, das ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Lebendiger, schneller, flexibler,  und das mit viel weniger Forschungsbudget. Aber ich habe auch eine rote Brille auf.



Oder Jungspunde, die manchmal unnötig Dinge Hals über Kopf machen. Siehe zwischenzeitliche Antwort von Torsten...


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, man nennt es simultanes Engineering, also paralleles Vorgehen.


Nein, es ist Schlamperei.
Punkt.
AMD ist der Sockelfestleger und damit Schuld.

Gebt doch einfach mal zu, daß AMD Fehler gemacht hat.

Wenn sie es korrigieren ist es doch gut.

Intel hat ebenso Mist gebaut des öfteren.
Von Asus will ich jetzt nicht reden, das versaut mir das Wochenende.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Zur Not kleb ich den Kühler mit Heißkleber ans Board^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



			
				wuselsurfer;8726311...Gebt doch einfach mal zu schrieb:
			
		

> In was für einer einfachen Welt aus richtig und falsch oder schuldig und unschuldig lebst Du?
> 
> Die Realität ist komplexer, viel komplexer. Was denn für ein Fehler? Wäre es nicht ein Fehler
> gewesen, die Änderung nicht mehr umzusetzen? Jetzt ist mehr Vorspannung und damit mehr
> ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In was für einer einfachen Welt aus richtig und falsch oder schuldig und unschuldig lebst Du?
> 
> Die Realität ist komplexer, viel komplexer.


Nein.
Die Welt ist einfach.
*AMD* hat es verbockt.
DAS steht auf der CPU.

EGAL, wer da wie was nicht kommuniziert hat.

Aber etwas zugeben ist schwer.

Lieber wird irgendetwas unverständliches gelabert, bis alle Laberköpfe um den heißen Brei herumgelabert haben im PCGH-Forum.
Dann hat es die Welt vergessen und wird nicht mehr erwähnt.

Irgendwann danach wird das Problem (weches?) stillschweigend beseitigt.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Die Welt ist einfach.



Und bei manchen offensichtlich noch immer eine Scheibe.

Ich weiß dass man nicht allen Menschen an den Hut werfen kann, mit Wissen um die Abläufe in einer Entwicklung vorbelastet zu sein.

Fakt ist, den Kühlerherstellern war vor Release (wenn auch nicht lange) die Spezifikation was den Backplates betrifft der AM4 Plattform bekannt.

Fakt ist, dass AMD sehr spät mit wichtigen Infos herausgerückt ist, aber noch VOR Release.

Ich kenne das Thema als Konstrukteur und Produktentwickler auch sehr gut, dass man einen bestimmten Termin einzuhalten hat, trotz dass dann möglicherweise Annahmen getroffen werden müssen, die sich im Nachhinein vielleicht als falsch herausstellen.

Das ist zwar nicht Ideal, aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich, denn aus Erfahrung kann man auf die Zukunft schließen.

In diesem Fall sind die Annahmen ins Falsche gedriftet, und als Plattformlieferant liegt es eindeutig in der eigenen Verantwortung, die Spezifikation nach Erhalt mit den eigenen Produktkonzepten zu vergleichen.

Warum? weil in der Regel der Kunde (in dem Fall AMD) nur Entwicklungen Freigibt, die der Spezifikation entsprechen. Zumindest ist das die Regel. Was der Kühlerhersteller damit macht, liegt nicht mehr in der Verantwortung von AMD.

Hier haben eindeutig die Kühlerhersteller versagt. Wenn ich verantwortlicher Projektleiter gewesen wäre, und die Spezifikation bekommen hätte obwohl meine Produkte bereits in der Serienfertigung sind, hätte ich die Serienfertigung angehalten und nachgebessert.

Warum dies nun nicht mehr der Fall ist kann viele Gründe haben: Druck von der Geschäftsführung z.B.

Kurz gesagt: Lieferanten haben vor Release die Spezifikation erhalten, damit ist AMD schon per se nicht schuld, wenn dann die Firmen meinen "wird schon schief gehen".


----------



## hanfi104 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Nett von BeQuiet, kann mich aber nicht über fehlenden Anpressdruck beschweren, die CPU wird keine 60 °C Warm mit dem Silent Loop 280


----------



## Palmdale (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Und bei manchen offensichtlich noch immer eine Scheibe.
> 
> Ich weiß dass man nicht allen Menschen an den Hut werfen kann, mit Wissen um die Abläufe in einer Entwicklung vorbelastet zu sein.
> 
> Fakt ist, den Kühlerherstellern war vor Release (wenn auch nicht lange) die Spezifikation was den Backplates betrifft der AM4 Plattform bekannt.



Das ist nicht korrekt, sondern eine Annahme deinerseits. Gleichzeitig ist es schlicht unrealistisch anzunehmen, diese Entscheidung AMDs wäre kurzfristig getroffen worden. Damit hat es AMD verbockt


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Das sehe ich genauso hätte AMD den Herstellern mehr Zeit gegeben, wären die Probleme nicht da. Das betrifft die Kühler, Mainboard und das Betriebssystem. Meiner Meinung nach strategisch sehr unklug denn die Tests stehen und die Probleme sind da, nicht gut für das Geschäft.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt, sondern eine Annahme deinerseits. Gleichzeitig ist es schlicht unrealistisch anzunehmen, diese Entscheidung AMDs wäre kurzfristig getroffen worden. Damit hat es AMD verbockt



Lesen Bildet. Das gilt sowohl für dich, als auch für mich. Wir beide lagen nicht richtig, denn während AMD sehr Wohl Spezifikationen rausgegeben hat, Zitat FormatC:



FormatC schrieb:


> AMD hat den Herstellern keine Hardware zur Verfügung gestellt, sondern nur eine technische Zeichnung. Aus der gehen aber nur die Lochabstände hervor. Man hat jedoch vergessen, dass viele Hersteller auch auf originale AM3- oder AM4-Backplates setzen. Solange der Kühler am normalen Retention-Kit eingehängt wird, klapp es natürlich. Aber wer die Schraubgewinde nutzt, hat Pech gehabt. Die Info fehlt in der Dokumentation leider. Ich sauge mir das ja nicht aus den Fingern. Außerdem hat AMD das Problem intern rot geflaggt, sitzt es aber erst einmal bis zum Launch aus.



...waren die Spezifikationen wohl unvollständig.

Die zu klärende Fragen bleiben aber dennoch:

Haben die Kühlerhersteller nach dem Erhalt und vor dem Release um genauere Spezifikationen/Technische Zeichnungen nachgefragt UND keine Antwort von AMD bekommen?

Aus dem Post von FormatC geht hervor, dass AMD sehr wohl von dem Problem wusste, sie haben es ja intern Rot geflaggt.

Was FormatC jetzt mit "AMD sitzt es erst einmal bis zum Launch aus" meint, kann bedeuten:

A) Die Kühlerhersteller haben nachgefragt nach genaueren Technischen Zeichnungen, und trotzdem keine Informationen bekommen

B) Sie haben sehr wohl genauere Informationen zeitgerecht weitergegeben, hängen das Thema pressetechnisch dennoch nicht an die Große Glocke

Unabhängig diesen Wahrscheinlichkeiten bleibt dennoch:

Professioneller wäre es dennoch als Kühlerhersteller gewesen, wenn man nach Release die Specs nicht bekommt, statt einfach ins Blaue mit den Gewindehöhen zu produzieren, eher den Leuten erklären warum es keine anderen Kühler gibt als die Boxed, die sowieso dabei sind.

DANN könnte man einwandfrei sagen, es sei AMD's alleinige Schuld.

Ich kann mir aber eh' vorstellen warum das das Letzte war, an das die Kühlerhersteller gedacht haben:
Wenn was nicht funktioniert, sagen wir einfach wir haben keine genauen Spezifikationen erhalten, die User denken eh' AMD ist schuld, von daher sind wir frei Raus wenn wir irgendeine unabgetestete S****e produzieren, lieber als erster Verdienen...

Sieht man ja an Leuten wie dich.

Und irgendwas ohne zu Testen einfach auf Teufel komm raus loszuproduzieren. ist und bleibt einfach höchst unprofessionell.

Da muss man eben differenzieren können.


----------



## Palmdale (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Lesen Bildet. Das gilt sowohl für dich, als auch für mich. Wir beide lagen nicht richtig, denn während AMD sehr Wohl Spezifikationen rausgegeben hat, Zitat FormatC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link . Die unten von Dir gestellte Frage habe ich eingangs bereits mal angerissen. Der Punkt ist ja, dass hier nicht wirklich etwas Software/Hardware technisch geprüft und aktualisiert werden musste, sondern irgendwann die Design-Änderung erfolgt, dass die Gewindebohrungen sich verändern. Allein der von den AMD Fans weltweit losgetretenen Vorbesteller-Hype lässt doch erahnen, dass es den "rationalen" Käufer kaum mehr gibt (wer bestellt tatsächlich ungetestete Hardware in der Größenordnung vor!?). 

Was möchte besagter Kunde zum Releasetag? Richtig, einen Custom-Kühler, wohl wissend dass die Boxed-Varianten zu Beginn nicht verkauft werden. Sprich jeder BRAUCHT einen Custom-Kühler. Nun zu sagen, es wäre weit hergeholt und alle Kühlerhersteller hätten gepennt, die Dinge korrekt zu produzieren ist hanebüchen. Oder wäre es besser gewesen, dass zwar zum Ryzen-Start alle Mainboards und CPUs in Händen halten, diese aber nicht kühlen können? Hat man auch nur ansatzweise eine Ahnung davon, wie lange diese Vorlaufzeiten sind? Nein, realistisch betrachtet hätte man damit schlicht nicht warten können, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht und wenn der Kühler mal sitzt, wird er kaum getauscht. Eher nimmt man das Risiko durch AMDs Nachlässigkeit/Schlamperei in Kauf und betreibt Schadensbegrenzung anstatt ohne etwas dazustehen. 



> Wenn was nicht funktioniert, sagen wir einfach wir haben keine genauen Spezifikationen erhalten, die User denken eh' AMD ist schuld, von daher sind wir frei Raus wenn wir irgendeine unabgetestete S****e produzieren.



WANN fiel die Entscheidung, die technische Zeichnung zu ändern und WANN wurde diese WEM (generell öffentlich oder direkte Kommunikation) in welcher Form auch immer veröffentlicht (wobei hier ja bereits von FormatC bestätigt wurde, dass diese unvollständig war, weshalb man davon ausgehen musste, dass der Rest wenn denn nicht erwähnt gleich bleibt). Das ist die einzige Differenzierung. Die Indizien sprechen von Schlamperei bei AMD, noch immer. Denn laut FormatC haben Sie ja keine genauen Spezifikationen erhalten, die Info zu den veränderten Gewindebohrungen FEHLTE, Nachfrageergebnis unbekannt. Eigentlich isses mir egal da ich keinen Ryzen gekauft hab, ärgern würds mich aber bei egal welchem Hersteller


----------



## BlueKingMuch (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ich stimme dir in vielen Punkten zu.

Jedoch konnte der besagte Kunde von Anfang an den 1700 mit Boxed Kühler kaufen.

Ich wollte rein darauf hinweisen, dass es AMDs nicht alleinige Schuld sein kann, solange diese Fragen nicht geklärt sind.

Zu den Vorlaufzeiten: Wir sprechen hier von zu langen Gewinden/Hülsen. alles andere war bekannt.

Wenn man etwas nicht genau in einer Entwicklung spezifiziert bekommt, legt man meistens so aus, dass man die meisten Möglichkeiten nachher hat, es doch zu korrigieren, und das meistens schnell und kostengünstig. In dem Fall hätten die Kühlerhersteller problemlos auch mit 5cm langen Gewinden Vorproduzieren können, wenn sie einfach gewartet hätten bis die das ganze gut Abtesten können und dann die Gewindehöhe einfach auf das bestimmte Maß "abzuknipsen". Und das konnten Sie ab dem 3. März, wenn man intelligenterweise bei den Mainboardhersteller sich Kontingente sichert zu Release. Die abknipserei ist in weniger als einer Woche erledigt.

Und der Release ist fast eine Woche her. von dem her wären die ersten absolut richtigen Kühler schon lange verschickt worden, während einige noch immer auf ihr Mainboard warten, dass nicht lieferbar ist.

Komischerweise beschuldigt hier aber keiner AMD, dass manche Mainboards nicht lieferbar sind.

Aus diesen Gründen haben beide Parteien eine Teilschuld: AMD UND die Kühlerhersteller.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Selbst namenhafte Mainboardhersteller konnten ebenso namenhaften Kühlerhersteller bis vor drei Wochen bestenfalls leihweise ein Testmuster zukommen lassen. Und die Vorlaufzeiten sollte man tatsächlich nicht unterschätzen. Allein der Transport aus einer chinesischen Fabrik ins europäische Auslieferungszentrum dauert um die sechs Wochen und Millionen von Abstandshaltern kann man auch nicht mal eben von Hand Millimetergenau passend feilen. Auf finale Testhardware zu warten hätte also bedeutet, auf den ersten Monat des Ryzen-Geschäftes, einschließlich aller Vorbesteller, bewusst zu verzichten.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (9. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Selbst namenhafte Mainboardhersteller konnten ebenso namenhaften Kühlerhersteller bis vor drei Wochen bestenfalls leihweise ein Testmuster zukommen lassen. Und die Vorlaufzeiten sollte man tatsächlich nicht unterschätzen. Allein der Transport aus einer chinesischen Fabrik ins europäische Auslieferungszentrum dauert um die sechs Wochen und Millionen von Abstandshaltern kann man auch nicht mal eben von Hand Millimetergenau passend feilen. Auf finale Testhardware zu warten hätte also bedeutet, auf den ersten Monat des Ryzen-Geschäftes, einschließlich aller Vorbesteller, bewusst zu verzichten.



Die ersten Chargen könnte man ziemlich fix per Luftfracht verschicken, das wäre maximal eine Woche. 

Für das Ablängen der Gewindehülsen: Mit der Passenden (idealerweise in der länge einstellbaren) Vorrichtung dauert der "Bestücken - Ablängen - weiter" Vorgang schätzungsweise maximal 2 Sekunden, wenn man ein paar von den Vorrichtungen Aufstellt kommt man auf Irrwitzige Stückzahlen pro Tag.


----------



## Bochesoft (9. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ist schon alles komisch. So ganz unwissend ist wohl keiner gewesen... siehe z.B. Noctua. Da gab es die AM4 Kits schon vor dem Ryzen Start. Und die Läden sind voll mit deren feiner AM4 Kühlergeschickten. (NH-D15 AM4)Natürlich sind viele User verärgert ... ich auch wenn ich meinen Olymp jetzt nicht mehr bzw auf unbestimmte Zeit in den Schrank packen muss. Ärgerlich ist dann natürlich die Aussage mancher Kühlerhersteller man solle doch ab und zu bei gewissen Onlinehändlern mal reinschauen ob es Mounting AM4 Kits schon gibt.( z.B. siehe www.alpenföhn.de ). Was die Kühler angeht hatte man das überall so machen sollen wie es bei dem ASUS ROG 370x AM4 Board ist einfach AM3 Löcher dazu^^. AMD wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben mit den AM4 Abständen, oder da hat sich damals in der Entwicklung einer vermessen ^^ (scherz)  Es ist außerdem ja alles eine Geldfrage. Einerseits Ärgern sich bestimmt viele Hersteller wegen den kostenlosen / teils kostenlosen Umrüstgeschichten . Aber einige bekommen so ihre Lager leer mit den alten Bügelkühlern. z.B. Ben Nevis . Da irgend jemanden einen Schuld in den Schuh schieben zu wollen ist doch egal. Wir haben doch alle lang genug auf den Ryzen gewartet jetzt kommt es auf ein paar Wochen auch nicht mehr drauf an... wenn AMD User eines gelernt haben sollten... ist es warten. ; )


----------



## Amosh (9. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



> Wie uns Asus auf Nachfrage bestätigt, sind die Backplates bei den Mainboards Prime X370-Pro, Prime B350-Plus und Prime B350M-A großflächig verklebt und lassen sich nicht einfach abnehmen. Müssen sie zugunsten einer kühlereigenen Backplate entfernt werden, so wird zur vorherigen Erwärmung geraten.



Na, das kann dann ja was werden.... Ich hab mir zufälligerweise einen Kühler mit eigener Backplate bestellt. Und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit geht auch die Garantie flöten, wenn ich derartige Operationen am Board vornehmen muss.


----------



## hanfi104 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



> Wie uns Asus auf Nachfrage bestätigt, sind die Backplates bei den Mainboards Prime X370-Pro, Prime B350-Plus und Prime B350M-A großflächig verklebt und lassen sich nicht einfach abnehmen.


Na das ist aber Kundenfreundlich


----------



## Beskarion (9. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



> Wie uns Asus auf Nachfrage bestätigt, sind die Backplates bei den Mainboards Prime X370-Pro, Prime B350-Plus und Prime B350M-A großflächig verklebt und lassen sich nicht einfach abnehmen. Müssen sie zugunsten einer kühlereigenen Backplate entfernt werden, so wird zur vorherigen Erwärmung geraten.



Upps. Bei meinem Prime X370 ging die aber ziemlich einfach runter. 
Und der Dark Rock 3 hebt und bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit der Temperatur.


----------



## Cat Toaster (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Na das ist aber Kundenfreundlich



Das passt immerhin zum zeitlosen Design mit gutem alten CLR CMOS-Jumper, nur dass sie sich sogar den Jumper gespart haben. Eine Zeitreise um drei Jahrzehnte hätte ich bei einem Produkt wo "Prime" draufsteht gar nicht erwartet, nicht mal bei ASUS.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Beskarion schrieb:


> Upps. Bei meinem Prime X370 ging die aber ziemlich einfach runter.
> Und der Dark Rock 3 hebt und bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit der Temperatur.



Wir kriegen hoffentlich nächste Woche unser eigenes Prime-Sample, dann gucke ich mir die Sache an und ziehe den Vergleich zu anderen Modellen. Auf alle Fälle hat Asus' Entscheidung direkte Auswirkung auf die Entwicklungspolitik einiger Kühlerhersteller, die jetzt, eine Woche nach Marktstart der Plattform, noch einmal ihre Halterungskonzepte überdenken.


----------



## Amosh (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

@Thorsten dann bin ich mal gespannt. Ich hoffe immer noch, dass das ohne Garantieverlust einher geht...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Njghtmare (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Da bin ich ja froh das ich zu meinem Prime X370 Pro den Noctua AM4 Special Edition gekauft habe (hatte gestern beim Zusammenbau auch keine Probleme was CPU Lüfter angeht). Da meine alte Hardware fast komplett in der Familie weitergereicht wird.


----------



## defender197899 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ich habe das Prime  und habe mir ein AM4 Kit von Noctua  bestellt gehabt und habe mir nen NH-D4 geholt  ,der an der original Backplate verschgraubt. Der Kühler hält super . Wenn man bei AM4 auf nummer sicher gehen möchte  ist Noctua  definitv  ganz oben dabei.
@ PCGH Thorsten Ich freu mich schon auf deinen Test vom Board , ich habe bisher nicht viel gemacht ,mein Ryzen  1700X läuft auf 3,8 GHz und  mein Corsair LPX 2666 ( 4 Module ) läuft auf  2133.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Amosh schrieb:


> @Thorsten dann bin ich mal gespannt. Ich hoffe immer noch, dass das ohne Garantieverlust einher geht...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk



Soweit ich die Antwort von Asus verstanden habe, hat die Entfernung der Backplate als solche keinen Einfluss auf die Garantie. Aber wenn man dabei etwas kaputt macht, ist man natürlich selber schuld und meinem Wissen nach läuft die RMA bei Asus auch über den Händler, so dass es trotzdem Stress geben könnte.


----------



## Amosh (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ah, wie es der Zufall so will, hab ich heute doch noch meine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Find ich super, dann kann ich mir das alles morgen in Ruhe mal anschauen.


----------



## eXodus1989 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Also ich hab die Backplate von meinem Asus Prime x370 Pro mit nem Fön abmontiert. War sehr leicht mit nem kleinen Plastikstück. Danach den Thermalright Macho Rev. 2 draufgebaut. Funktioniert ohne Probleme. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Cat Toaster schrieb:


> Eine Zeitreise um drei Jahrzehnte hätte ich bei einem Produkt wo "Prime" draufsteht gar nicht erwartet, nicht mal bei ASUS.


Asus ist teilweise gruselig geworden.
Auf meinem noch nicht mal ein Jahr altem Z170 Pro Gaming werkelt schon das 6. BIOS.
Teilweise stürzt die Lüfterregelung ab, Felder lassen sich nicht öffnen im BIOS, manchmal schmiert es komplett ab, Updates mußt Du zwei mal anschubsen ... .

Ich war viele Jahre heißer ASUS-Verfechter.
Die Zeiten sind vorbei.

Mein nächstes Board hat sicher einen anderen Hersteller.


----------



## tobse2056 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



eXodus1989 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Backplate von meinem Asus Prime x370 Pro mit nem Fön abmontiert. War sehr leicht mit nem kleinen Plastikstück. Danach den Thermalright Macho Rev. 2 draufgebaut. Funktioniert ohne Probleme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie sieht es denn bei dir mit dem Anpressdruck von der  Thermalright AM4  Halterung aus,Ich hab den Macho 120  mit der AM4 Halterung und der Anpressdruck war sehr gering wenn nicht gegen null.


----------



## eXodus1989 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn bei dir mit dem Anpressdruck von der  Thermalright AM4  Halterung aus,Ich hab den Macho 120  mit der AM4 Halterung und der Anpressdruck war sehr gering wenn nicht gegen null.



Also er sitzt gut drauf. kann ihn nicht bewegen.
Hatte zuerst die Asus-Backplate draufgelassen und mithilfe von Pappstückchen den Kühler draufmontiert. Das war mir aber nicht so geheuer. So habe ich dieselben Temps wie vorher, aber wenigstens korrekt angebracht 
(Idle: 45-50°, Volllast (Prime95): 70-75°).


----------



## tobse2056 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

bei mir war der Bügel der über den Kühlerboden geht vielleicht 0.1mm über dem Bracket zum Verschrauben, Kühler lies sich danach auch noch leicht bewegen... hab dann nen ein ~ 0,3mm dickes Blech zwischen Kühlerbodenoberseite und dem Bügel gelegt... hat mir dann 5 Grad bessere Temperaturen beschwert und Kühler ist jetzt wenigstens fest.... aber immer noch wenig wenn ich wenn ich es mit den Montagevideos vergleiche die man so finden kann.


----------



## Amosh (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

So, hab jetzt auch mein Board bekommen und die Backplate entfernen müssen. Heißluftpistole auf 90 °C gestellt, drauf geföhnt und mit ner Plastikkarte bearbeitet, bis sich das Ding dazu entschloss, sich vom Board zu lösen... Verklebt ist tatsächlich die komplette Fläche. Warum das nicht einfach nur verschraubt wird, wird wohl nur Asus uns erklären können...

*EDIT:* @exodus, irgendwie ist das bei mir merkwürdig... Ich hab das BIOS mittlerweile von Version 0502 auf 0504 aktualisiert und er zeigte mir auf einmal 25 °C mehr im BIOS an - statt 45 °C waren es auf einmal umdie 70 °C. Im idle unter Windows liege ich bei 50 °C, Unter Last bei etwa 85 °C mit Prime95... Entweder ist die von Thermalright mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste Mist oder ich hab irgendwo einen kleinen Montagefehler gemacht, wobei ich mich relativ genau an die Anleitung gehalten habe... Hättest du noch einen Tipp für mich? Du verwendest ja den gleichen Kühler.


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Das aktuelle Bios ist halt noch totaler Mist. Man kann weder Spannungen setzen, noch alle Funktionen nutzen. Der RAM läuft auch nur auf 2133. Ich denke mal, wenn die Bios-Versionen besser werden, dann wird auch die Temperatur richtig ausgelesen. 
Auf die Werte vom Ryzen Master geb ich jetzt auch nicht so viel. Ich kann zumindest mit der Hand keinerlei Wärme merken. Vll hast du ja was zuviel Paste drauf. oder nicht richtig angezogen.
Ich warte einfach auf ein neues Bios. Das System läuft absolut stabil. Bisher weder im Idle, noch in Spielen irgendwelche Abstürze gehabt.


----------



## Amosh (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Die Schrauben der Halterung sind auf Anschlag, daran dürfte es also nicht liegen. Davon, dass die Temperaturen Mist sind, bin ich mittlerweile auch überzeugt - ich beobachte momentan so ein bisschen das Master-Tool und Sprünge von 10 °C aus heiterem Himmel (also ohne zusätzliche Last) ergeben einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Hattest du bei der Backplate von Thermalright auch das Problem, dass sie rechts etwas auf den hinten raustehenden Verlötungsstellen des Mainboards sitzt?
Hab an den Stellen mal vorsichtshalber ganz professionell Tesafilm um die Backplate geklebt, um nen Kurzschluss zu vermeiden.


----------



## tobse2056 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ist der kühlerboden vom normalen macho dicker als vom macho 120?  Das ihr keine probleme mit dem Anpressdruck hattet wundert mich. Aber ja, erstmal die Temperaturanzeigen ignorieren solange alles stabil  läuft.mein biostar mainboard zeigt auch mist an ,95c unter prime [emoji38] 

Gesendet von meinem thor mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amosh (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Nein, das Problem war bei mir nicht existent. Erstens hat Thermalright eine passgenaue Isolationsfolie mitgeliefert und zweitens sollte das durch die Unterlegscheiben, die auf die Schrauben gesetzt wurde, kein allzu großes Problem werden.

@tobse, ich hab jetzt nicht nachgemessen, aber allein von Bildern zu urteilen, scheint der normale Macho etwas dicker zu sein.


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ist der kühlerboden vom normalen macho dicker als vom macho 120? Das ihr keine probleme mit dem Anpressdruck hattet wundert mich. Aber ja, erstmal die Temperaturanzeigen ignorieren solange alles stabil läuft.mein biostar mainboard zeigt auch mist an ,95c unter prime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was den Kühlerboden angeht, da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, aber wenn der Druck nicht passt, klemm doch etwas Pappe oder so zwischen die Verschraubplatte und den Kühlerboden. Das hat in meiner ersten Montageversion auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## tobse2056 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Hab schon ein dünnes blech dazwischen gelegt und es geht auch . Wollte hauptsächlich nur wissen ob auch andere das Problem hatten oder es einfach an der Halterung liegt  . AM4 hat echt noch viele Kinderkrankheiten . 

Gesendet von meinem thor mit Tapatalk


----------



## kloanabua (1. April 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Halterung für meinen Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ist angekommen. 
Ende April schenk ich mir dann AM4 zum Geburtstag. [emoji51] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmas (27. April 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

was bin ich froh, das meine Corsair H110i ohne iwelches gewechsel und Backplategedöns auskommt, einfach die Haken für AM3+ rangeballert und gut is


----------



## Berserkus (28. April 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ich warte immer noch auf AM4 Kits von Coolermaster für mein Saidon 120XL sowie von Cyoric für den R1 Universal.... was kann daran so schwer sein frag ich mich immer wieder. 
Angekündigt waren die für Anfang April.


----------



## AlexM2 (28. April 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen [Update 3]*

Das Ekl Upgrade Kit für meinen Brocken 2 wendet die gleiche Idee an. Andere Schrauben für die Original-Backplate. Aber kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. April 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen [Update 3]*

Mein AM4 Kit von Corsair für bspw. eine H55i nutzt die schon vorhandene Backplate.
Perfekt was Corsair hier nach etwas Wartezeit wieder abgeliefert hat.


----------



## Rigatoni (29. April 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

- hat sich erledigt -


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen [Update 3]*



AlexM2 schrieb:


> Das Ekl Upgrade Kit für meinen Brocken 2 wendet die gleiche Idee an. Andere Schrauben für die Original-Backplate. Aber kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen.


wie kommst du an das Kit, mir wurde gesagt es gibt noch nicht mal einen Termin


----------



## SimonSlowfood (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen [Update 3]*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hab schon ein dünnes blech dazwischen gelegt und es geht auch . Wollte hauptsächlich nur wissen ob auch andere das Problem hatten oder es einfach an der Halterung liegt  . AM4 hat echt noch viele Kinderkrankheiten .
> 
> Gesendet von meinem thor mit Tapatalk



Ich hab einen Macho Rev B auf meinem Asus B350-Plus (siehe Sig) und der lässt sich im montierten zustand von Hand leicht drehen. Temperatur unter Prime 95 Volllast sind ca 75°C. Ist das zu hoch? sollte ich vielleich noch n paar Unterlegscheiben einbauen, damit der Anpressdruck höher ist und sich der Kühler nicht mehr drehen lässt?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen [Update 3]*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Macho Rev B auf meinem Asus B350-Plus (siehe Sig) und der lässt sich im montierten zustand von Hand leicht drehen. Temperatur unter Prime 95 Volllast sind ca 75°C. Ist das zu hoch? sollte ich vielleich noch n paar Unterlegscheiben einbauen, damit der Anpressdruck höher ist und sich der Kühler nicht mehr drehen lässt?



Drehende Kühler sind immer schlecht. US wären ohne Montagekit das Mittel der Wahl, pass aber auf, dass du keinen kurzen baust


----------



## Inras (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Habe mir auch ein ASUS PRIME X370 Pro bestellt. Jetzt die Frage:
Ist - abgesehen von Noctua - der Freezer 33 | CPU Kuhler | ARCTIC wirklich der Einzige CPU-Kühler welchen man direkt auf die vorhandene Backplate schrauben kann?
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mit einem Heißluftföhn das Risiko einzugehen etwas auf dem MB versehentlich zu grillen.

Ich würde ja meinen Freezer 13 Pro CO behalten aber den kann ich nur an den Clips befestigen und dazu auch noch nur quer. D.h. er würde über die RAM-Riegel rausstehen und ich hätte wieder das Problem, dass ich bei einem Riegel die Kühlung abbauen dürfte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

So aus dem Kopf heraus: Noctua und Scythe nutzen auch die Originial-Backplate, Thermalright bietet seit ein paar Wochen alternative Schrauben hierfür an (kosten meiner Erinnerung nach 3-4 Euro) und EKL hatte zumindest vor, entsprechende Kits herauszubringen. In der Größenklasse des Freezer 33 findet man vereinzelt auch noch Kühler mit Retentionhalterung, auch wenn ich keine Testergebnisse zu diesen habe.


----------



## Inras (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> So aus dem Kopf heraus: Noctua und Scythe nutzen auch die Originial-Backplate, Thermalright bietet seit ein paar Wochen alternative Schrauben hierfür an (kosten meiner Erinnerung nach 3-4 Euro) und EKL hatte zumindest vor, entsprechende Kits herauszubringen. In der Größenklasse des Freezer 33 findet man vereinzelt auch noch Kühler mit Retentionhalterung, auch wenn ich keine Testergebnisse zu diesen habe.


Jupp genau an der Halterung ist er auf meinem AM3+ angebracht. Wenn ich aber was verschrauben kann ziehe ich das vor. Gerade bei so einem Turmkühler finde ich das besser. Hatte damals schon Sorge ob das so gut ist . Als ich gemerkt hatte wie gut der Kühlt war die Sorge erstmal vergessen. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Der Olymp scheint laut einer Mindfactory Bewertung jetzt auch endlich AM4 Support zu haben. Endlich, mein Artic hat echt Probleme wird Zeit das der König der Luftkühler einzieht.


----------



## cimenTo (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

EDIT: Mein Fehler, alles gut. ^^


----------



## wdkhifi (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ich bin mehr als abgefuckt von BeQuiet diesbezüglich!!!! Als AM 4 kompatibel deklarieren und ich kaufe heut eine silent loop 280 und pustekuchen. Auf meinem Asus x370 pro sind die gewinde (wie ich jetzt weiß) höher von der backplate und ich wunder mich beim booten, warum ich im bios eine temperatur von 55° grad habe!!! Das geile ist, ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das funktioniert und deswegen verzweifelte ich davor und fragte mich schon, ob ich zu blöd bin... Nach mehrmaligen Versuchen haben sich bereits 2 von diesen billigen Schrauben verabschiedet. Aus noch weicherem Metall hätte man die nicht fertigen können, Gewinde im Arsch! 

Jetzt habe ich eine Supportanfrage an Bequiet gestellt, die mehr als unfreundlich war und auch das AM4 Kit geordert und bei der Adresszeile dick und fett reingeschrieben, dass ich auch die Schrauben benötige. Meine Frage an meine fachkundigen Mitstreiter, was ist Inahlt dieser Lieferung, nur die Baumarktunterlegscheiben oder auch ein Satz neuer Schrauben? und die Halterung ist die Gleiche oder?

Es sollte meine erste AiO werden und ich montierte extra die SW4 Highspeed drauf und dann so eine Katastrophe... Da bin ich von Nocuta im Bereich Luftkühler was anderes gewöhnt. Da kann sich der Saftladen echt mal eine Scheibe abschneiden. Na Toll... Jetzt liegt der Scheiß hier rum und ich kann Tage(Wochen) warten.
Und mal ein anderer Gedanke, hätte ich meine CPU damit gefetzt, wer kommt für den Schaden dann auf? Ich finde es einfach nur erbärmlich und lächerlich von BeQuiet, solch ein Desaster abzuliefern!


----------



## wdkhifi (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> So aus dem Kopf heraus: Noctua und Scythe nutzen auch die Originial-Backplate, Thermalright bietet seit ein paar Wochen alternative Schrauben hierfür an (kosten meiner Erinnerung nach 3-4 Euro) und EKL hatte zumindest vor, entsprechende Kits herauszubringen. In der Größenklasse des Freezer 33 findet man vereinzelt auch noch Kühler mit Retentionhalterung, auch wenn ich keine Testergebnisse zu diesen habe.




Ja Nocuta verwendet die Originalbackplate, allerdings benutzt Nocuta klugerweise Abstandshalter und ist dadurch unabhängig von der Gewindehöhe /-länge der Backplates.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Hmm, meine Silent Loop war auch als AM4 Kompatibel deklariert, bei mir hat aber alles gepasst.

Hatte bei YouTube von Zenchili ein Video dazu gesehen und das Montagekit so auch noch überprüft.


----------



## wdkhifi (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Hmm, meine Silent Loop war auch als AM4 Kompatibel deklariert, bei mir hat aber alles gepasst.
> 
> Hatte bei YouTube von Zenchili ein Video dazu gesehen und das Montagekit so auch noch überprüft.



Ja, nicht alle Backplates haben den gleichen Gewindeeinsatz. Wie im Artikel erläutert. Asus zB ist nicht kompatibel.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Meiner Beobachtung zu Folge benutzt Asus die gleichen AM4-Backplates wie alle anderen Hersteller auch. Einzige Besonderheit ist die zusätzliche Verklebung, weswegen man die Backplate nicht einfach abnehmen kann.


----------



## wdkhifi (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Dann kann ich mir aber nicht erklären, weshalb die Schrauben keinen Anpressdruck erzeugen und die Kühlfläche nicht auf dem IHS liegt (ohne irgendwelche Modifizierungen)... und das obwohl die Silent Loop laut Karton eine Am4-Kompatibilität verspricht. Oder wurde bei dem Board (x370 pro) noch etwas verändert? 

Schlussendlich war die BeQuiet AiO der größte Reinfall, deine derart schlechte Qualität ist unfassbar. Vielleicht bin ich in einfach seit Jahren von Noctua zu sehr verwöhnt. Halterungen, Service bleibt unübertroffen.


----------



## cimenTo (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



wdkhifi schrieb:


> Ja, nicht alle Backplates haben den gleichen Gewindeeinsatz. Wie im Artikel erläutert. Asus zB ist nicht kompatibel.



Dann müsste doch theoretisch kein einziger Wraith Spire auf dein Board passen und jeder müsste irgendwie ein Problem haben mit der Backplate eines ASUS X370 Pro?!
Die AMD Kühler sind doch alle gleich was die Schrauben etc. angeht.

Kann mir persönlich kaum vorstellen dass da eine andere Backplate benutzt wurde.
Hast du denn alles wie in dem Video gemacht? Auch die drei Abstandsringe?

Habe zwar einen anderen Kühler aber das Video habe ich mir mal aus Neugier angeschaut was die Problematik da so ist...


----------



## wdkhifi (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ja das Problem ist, dass AMD wohl die Spezifikationen geändert oder zu spät freigegeben hat. Ich hatte soeben mit BeQuiet telefonischen Kontakt. Ich habe ihm Bilder zugesand und die Seriennummer der Silent Loop. Vermutlich ist es die erste Charge, in der die Unterlegscheiben noch fehlten und man irrtümerlicherweise bereits eine AM4 Kompatibilität attestierte. Ich warte jetzt auf den Rückruf von BeQuiet, mal sehen.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die billigen Schrauben mittels Gewindeschneider nachbearbeitet und selbst knapp ~2,5mm mit Unterlegscheiben nachgearbeitet. Schön ist das ganze noch nicht, aber so ist sie wenigstens schonmal in Betrieb, auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe zu wenig oder zu viel Anpressdruck anzuwenden. Im großen Ganzen ist das trotzdem eine peinliche Nummer von BeQuiet, denn allein AMD das in die Schuhe zu schieben akzeptiere ich so nicht. Damit macht man es sich zu einfach. Man hätte die Charge zurückrufen oder mindestens den Händler eine Ergänzung zuschicken können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Ich konnte leider auch nicht klären, wer die Schuld an den nicht zueinander passenden Gewindehöhen und Halterungen trägt. Aussagen von allen beteiligten Parteien sind zum Teil widersprüchlich und Informationen werden vor der Presse zurückgehalten. An einigen Stellen hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die PR-Verantwortlichen von ihren eigenen Firmen absichtlich falsch oder unvollständig informiert wurden, denn selbst die in vertraulichen Gesprächen geäußert Hintergrundinformationen passen hinten und vorne nicht zusammen.
Was man aber allgemein sagen kann: Das Problem als solches ist weder Asus- noch Be-Quiet-spezifisch. Alle AM4-Mainbaords nutzen die gleiche Backplate und einige früh produzierte "AM4"-Halterungen sind zu dieser schlicht inkompatibel.


----------



## Crush4r (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Meiner Beobachtung zu Folge benutzt Asus die gleichen AM4-Backplates wie alle anderen Hersteller auch. Einzige Besonderheit ist die zusätzliche Verklebung, weswegen man die Backplate nicht einfach abnehmen kann.



Also bei meinem Board habe ich sie mit Vorsicht abgedrückt! die wird wenn se irgendwann wieder installiert wird, mit einer nichtklebenden Isoschicht ausgestattet.  Son schrott mit Verklebung braucht keiner!


----------



## wdkhifi (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

@Torsten 

Auch ich habe nochmal stark probiert nachzuhaken, aber ich konnte keine Information entlocken. Jetzt warte ich auf neue Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben. 

Eins steht aber fest, wenn ich als Unternehmen merke, dass eine produzierte Charge nicht die nötigen Montagekits beinhaltet um eine korrekte Montage auf Am4 zu ermöglichen, dann rufe ich diese zurück oder schicke den Händlern eine Liste mit den betroffenen Seriennummern und lasse ein Montagekit beifügen. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen mieser Support und Kundenverarsche. Vorallem dann, wenn ich auf der Verpackung eine Kompatibilität attestiere. Nach dem Motto; sie werden sich schon melden, wenn es nicht passt. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe hiermit das letzte Produkt aus dem Hause BeQuiet gekauft und werde aus eigener Erfahrung jedem nur abraten können. Ich habe über Jahre bei etlichen Sockelwechsel mit Nocuta nie solche Probleme gehabt. Und dabei handelt es sich hier um ein simples Montagesystem und keine unglaubliche Ingenieursleistung....


----------



## defender197899 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

BeQuiet schickt jedem Kunden einer SilentLoop für AM4 kostenlos unterlegscheiben  4 aus Metal und 4 aus Kunststoff.


----------



## wdkhifi (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



defender197899 schrieb:


> BeQuiet schickt jedem Kunden einer SilentLoop für AM4 kostenlos unterlegscheiben  4 aus Metal und 4 aus Kunststoff.




Ok, Danke für die Info noch. Ich brauchte aber auch neue Schrauben, mal sehen die Tage...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*

Wurde auch mal Zeit [emoji23]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cimenTo (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Wurde auch mal Zeit [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du das auf den Olymp in deinem vorherigen Beitrag beziehst:

Für den Olymp gibt es doch schon ein Kit. Oder was wurde Zeit? ^^
Die Mail ist doch eh nur automatisch generiert und heißt nur dass deine E-Mail dort eingegangen ist.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ryzen: Probleme mit AM4-Kühlerhalterungen?*



cimenTo schrieb:


> Wenn du das auf den Olymp in deinem vorherigen Beitrag beziehst:
> 
> Für den Olymp gibt es doch schon ein Kit. Oder was wurde Zeit? ^^
> Die Mail ist doch eh nur automatisch generiert und heißt nur dass deine E-Mail dort eingegangen ist.


Hab ihn letzte Woche bestellt und keine Rückmeldung bei Beantragung, hab aber noch zweite  Mail bekommen ist verschickt [emoji23]


----------

